# New Guy in Town



## Thor

I'm sure I've come to the right place!
My name is Thor, and I'm a (gulp) musician, but I'm always in search of answers when it comes to sound and lights. I do a single act in Florida in which I play saxes, keyboards, and vocals. In trying to "do it all" I've come across and acquired a combination hardware/software package from Alien Apparatus called Solo Performer Show Controller. This has a foot control with a built in DMX controller and the software controls lights, backing tracks, lyrics, midi changes, application hotkeys and more. The DMX built into the footswitch is great but I'm hoping to find other software which can be used with it. That is how I stumbled across your forum. I'm sure I can find that answer plus many others.

Thanks


----------



## icewolf08

Welcome to CB! If you have questions about lighting control/controllers you might try posting in the lighting forum and give whatever details about your setup and what you want to accomplish as you can. We are happy to help you out however we can! Enjoy your time here!


----------



## Thor

Thanks icewolf. Hope to forum with you later
Thor


----------

